# Aren´t I weird?



## quinpa89

Está expresión está mal echa no? Porque la vi y no puedo entender porque es así


----------



## Lurrezko

Mira, estos hilos te pueden ayudar:

A question tag - aren't I? - grammar
Am I not/Aren't I - grammar
Aren´t I going to play - grammar
Aren't I
aren't I vs. aint I (tags) - grammar
aren't I? - grammar
I'm right, aren't I? / I'm right, amn't I?
I'm way off aren't I
Isn't you/Aren't you/am I/is me? - grammar
Nor aren't I - grammar

Un saludo


----------



## Cretique

Not really...You could use this in a conversation and it is normal.

"OMG you just what?"
"I know! Aren't I weird?"

It's of course all subjective and depends on the perception your going for while you are speaking.  In my trite example above, it would be considered perfectly fine in an informal setting.

Have a nice day


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

... the perception YOU'RE going for...
GS 
PS I'll add that "aren't I?" does not strike me as especially INformal.


----------



## Agró

quinpa89 said:


> Está *Esta *expresión está mal echa *hecha,* *¿*no? Porque la vi y no puedo entender porque *por qué* es así


Con permiso.
La ortografía es muy importante, aquí.


----------



## micafe

Agró said:


> Con permiso.
> La ortografía es muy importante, aquí.



 ¡Sí señor!. Siempre deberíamos corregirla.


----------



## Wandering JJ

micafe said:


> ¡Sí señor!. Siempre deberíamos corregirla.


Is it normal Spanish punctuation to put a full stop immediately following an exclamation mark? — "*!.*"
Regards.


----------



## micafe

Wandering JJ said:


> Is it normal Spanish punctuation to put a full stop immediately following an exclamation mark? — "*!.*"
> Regards.



No, it is not. Regards.


----------



## Lurrezko

micafe said:


> No, it is not. Regards.



Es lo que en mi pueblo llamamos un descuido, eso es todo.

Un saludo


----------



## micafe

Lurrezko said:


> Es lo que en mi pueblo llamamos un descuido, eso es todo.
> 
> Un saludo



Sí señor!


----------



## magic33

I'm Scottish and would never say aren't I, always amn't I. Although I don't think I've ever written it down before.


----------



## chamyto

magic33 said:


> I'm Scottish and would never say aren't I, always amn't I. Although I don't think I've ever written it down before.



Yes, you could say that, but this is not standard written English, as you affirm.


----------



## Agró

*question-tags*
515 4a
In spoken English, the question-tag after _I am_ is _aren't I?_ (_Am I not? _is unusual in speech, and amn't I? is extremely rare.)

_I'm late, *aren't I*?_

M Swan, _Practical English Usage_.

(mira que son raretes los escoceses)


----------



## magic33

¡Me encanta que hablo una forma rara del inglés!
Lo siento pero "aren't I" no me sale


----------



## Chasint

I'm English (from the Southern half of England). As a non-rhotic speaker I don't pronounce the "r" in "aren't".  This makes it pretty close to how I imagine I would pronounce "amn't".

I always use "Aren't I?" unless I want to be exceptionally emphatic in which case I might say "Am I not?"


----------



## loudspeaker

The Irish kept 'amn't', like the Scots.
Most brands of English don’t say 'amn’t' because speakers disliked putting an 'm' and an 'n' together in one syllable, but Irish/Scots Gaelic does not have that problem (eg the Irish for 'women' is '*mn*á and the Scottish for 'Sunday'  is 'Didò*mhn*aich') and therefore, perhaps, people in Ireland and Scotland lacked that "don’t like pronouncing ‘m’ and ‘n’ together" incentive to stop saying “amn’t” that the rest of us had.
'Amn't I weird?' actually makes more sense than 'Aren't I weird?' If you take out the contractions:

I'm weird, am I not? 
I'm weird, are I not? 

'Are I... ' is indisputably wrong in standard English. 
Yay for regional variety!


----------



## Chasint

loudspeaker said:


> The Irish kept 'amn't', like the Scots...


We all have the word "damnation" in common. It's not that English people can't pronounce that pairing.

As I have never knowingly heard anyone utter "amn't", I'm curious to know how it sounds. Is it a single syllable or is it pronounced /amənt/ ?


----------



## magic33

Sorry I can't copy it right on my phone. I pronounce it "ament"


----------



## magic33

But thinking about it, it also depends on which region you're from, because it could also be pronounced as one syllable.


----------



## Chasint

magic33 said:


> But thinking about it, it also depends on which region you're from, because it could also be pronounced as one syllable.


That's my point. In a non-rhotic area the single syllable "amn't" wouldn't sound much different from the single syllable "aren't" especially if the "m" and "n" sounds get merged.


----------



## loudspeaker

Biffo said:


> We all have the word "damnation" in common. It's not that English people can't pronounce that pairing.


I don't think 'damnation' is a good example. It has two syllables and the stress is on the second one. No problem with mn there:
 Dam-neishn  /dæm 'neɪʃən/
Ever wondered why we say /dæm/and not /dæmn/? (damn)


----------



## Chasint

loudspeaker said:


> I don't think 'damnation' is a good example. It has two syllables and the stress is on the second one. No problem with mn there:
> Dam-neishn  /dæm 'neɪʃən/
> Ever wondered why we say /dæm/and not /dæmn/? (damn)


I suppose I'm just wary of negative generalisations. A Polish friend once told me that English people couldn't pronounce Polish properly because they were not able to cope with the combination 'shch'.

I then pointed out that in English we can easily say "Fish, chips and mushy peas." without pausing between the 'sh' and the 'ch'.

I admit I pronounce 'damn' as 'dam' but that doesn't mean I couldn't pronounce both letters if I wanted to. 

Speaking of which, do Scots and Irish people pronounce both letters in the words 'damn' and 'mnemonic'?


----------



## INFOJACK

Am I not weird or what? sounds better to me.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Biffo said:


> We all have the word "damnation" in common. It's not that English people can't pronounce that pairing.
> 
> As I have never knowingly heard anyone utter "amn't", I'm curious to know how it sounds. Is it a single syllable or is it pronounced /amənt/ ?



It's pronounced "am-ent".
You won't catch me ever saying "aren't I"!


----------



## Chasint

Google ngram shows the ascendency of "aren't I". I find it interesting to compare with "am not I" and "amn't I"

"amn't I" seems to maintain a steady third position but there is a noticeable changeover between "aren't I" and "am not I" at the beginning of the 20th century.

http://books.google.com/ngrams/grap...00&year_end=2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=


----------



## magic33

INFOJACK said:


> Am I not weird or what? sounds better to me.



Sounds strange to me. How about  "Am I weird or what?"


----------



## Chasint

magic33 said:


> Sounds strange to me. How about  "Am I weird or what?"


Agreed


----------



## quinpa89

Lurrezko said:


> Mira, estos hilos te pueden ayudar:
> 
> A question tag - aren't I? - grammar
> Am I not/Aren't I - grammar
> Aren´t I going to play - grammar
> Aren't I
> aren't I vs. aint I (tags) - grammar
> aren't I? - grammar
> I'm right, aren't I? / I'm right, amn't I?
> I'm way off aren't I
> Isn't you/Aren't you/am I/is me? - grammar
> Nor aren't I - grammar
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias, me sirvió mucho. La verdad no sabia que se podía utilizar, entonces la pregunta seria: ¿No soy raro? 

Gracias a todos


----------



## magic33

or "¿a qué soy raro?" ( sorry ¿que or qué?) or "soy raro, ¿vedad?"


----------



## loudspeaker

Dependiendo del contexto y entonación, estas serían, a mi modo de ver, las posibles combinaciones (puede que haya más):

Aren't I weird?¿ A que soy raro?  ¿No soy raro? 
Aren't I weird!  ¡Qué raro soy! ¡A que soy raro! 
I'm weird, amn't I? (Ireland & Scotland) 
I'm weird, aren't I? (standard English) Soy raro, ¿verdad? Soy raro, ¿no?


----------



## echinocereus

My goodness, I think I must have led a "sheltered existence," Magic33.  I have never until today seen "amn't I." _(And most of my ancestors were Scots.)_   I would have sworn that we say "aren't I" in English because a contraction of "am" and "I" did not exist.  I certainly cannot imagine how one would pronounce "amn't" in one syllable unless, as Biffo says, the "m" and "n" are merged. I do say "aren't I," but always with a bit of guilt, thinking that it must be tortured English.  When I am being very careful, I say "am I not." I also agree with Loudspeaker:  "Yay for regional variety!"  Saludos.


----------



## micafe

I am an English student. I've been most of my life. I learned that the way to say it is "aren't I" and that's the one I use, as echinocereus says. It's the American way of saying it. 

It's very simple, it depends on the country. 

Let's take Spanish. People from Spain use "vosotros", it's the common term there. You'll never hear a Latin American person saying "vosotros". However, it doesn't mean it's wrong or that we Latin Americans speak bad Spanish. It is what it is, they have their way of speaking and we have ours.

This is an interesting thread. Students will learn a lot from it. That's what matters...


----------

